# Has anyone had this happen?



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

This morning my 5 month old German Shepherd mix Cassie and my 8 month old Orange Tabby Oliver went to the vet for surgery both with complications. Cassie came home today but when they cut her open they said her spleen was attached to her body wall and so without knowing it they cut her spleen open it's been fixed but she's in a cone and strict bedrest for 2 weeks has this happened to anyone before?? She I be more worried than I am? Oliver also had some problems with his surgery where he won't stop bleeding he is all wrapped up and when I saw him today when I went to get Cassie his bandages were covered in blood he is supposed to come home Sunday (2 days), Oliver also has a strange disease that when anything changes he becomes stressed and it makes him very sick so I am very worried with the move coming up in 2 weeks and him being in the vet for 3 days he will be recovering and sick for a while? Are my animals just weird or has this happened to someone else? Any advise?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh dear. That's awful.

I would start by saying that worrying only causes stress, and animals know when you are stressed. I'm not going to tell you not to worry; that's your right and you have just cause. I will say, though, that if you can help yourself minimize your stress levels, you'll be helping your fur kids with theirs. I've heard of dogs messing up spinal discs and being stuck on bedrest. Haven't heard of anything like Oliver's issue. Though I don't have much to work with.

I move for work quite a bit, so all of my animals have their own crate, including my cat. No matter where we've lived, the crate never changes. I try to keep the same toys and bedding in there as well, replacing it with the same make of items as needed. (I've bought 3 of the same bed for that reason.) The week before a move, I abstain from washing anything that isn't spectacularly filthy. Then, when it comes to the new house, I just toss everyone in their respective carriers, set their crates near the space I think works best, and unload. I drop them off all of near their open crates. The dogs explore, the cat tends to hide in her crate for the first day, and the rats sleep.

Granted, this approach works best if you already have them accustomed to the box, so I don't know how it would work for Oliver. With any animal, however, it helps if they have a space that is always constant to retreat to.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

I am trying to not stress and I will especially need to work on this when Oliver gets to come home. We are trying to bring as much of the cats stuff as we can but they have broken the cat tree (small one from Walmart since the apartment wasn't big) but they have a giant one already at the house they just don't know it yet I have a box of cat toys but since we have been temporarily at my moms they haven't had the majority of them this last month so I am not sure if that will help. Cassie has been to the house multiple times already and a majority of her toys and bones are already there since she "works" on the house with us. We have the upstairs blocked off so Cassie cant get to the cats upstairs if they want to be alone since Ellie (my female) and Tyson (my older male) aren't big fans of her. we wanted them to have space to call there own. Oliver has a strange love for Cassie so they will be on bedrest together for the new few weeks. Today at the vet Cassie was comforting Oliver when he would cry she would come lick his face and cuddle up with him. The house is full of animal love hate relationships haha


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My mom's dog is paralyzed in her hind legs from a spay gone wrong. It happens, unfortunately. Hang in there.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

mnyablonski said:


> Oliver has a strange love for Cassie so they will be on bedrest together for the new few weeks. Today at the vet Cassie was comforting Oliver when he would cry she would come lick his face and cuddle up with him.


That's so sweet. Yeah. If it's possible, I would go ahead and introduce them to their new surprise before moving, but it sounds like it would be a pain in the arse to move. I like to sprinkle catnip around the house when we first get there so they have an adventure.


----------

